# Hunt say its mandatory to be CA member



## Irishcobs (22 October 2012)

Is this a new thing for all hunts or just this one?


----------



## OEH (22 October 2012)

It's the case with our hunt.


----------



## arizonahoney (22 October 2012)

I think so - it's a very economical way of getting liability and personal injury insurance and shows that you are supporting hunting and rural issues...


----------



## VoR (22 October 2012)

Certainly not a requirement with us, where in this wonderful county are you?


----------



## Suziq77 (22 October 2012)

Mine too.  What with my BHS Gold membership, my BD membership and my CA membership I must be one of the best insured people in the UK? 

More than happy to support the CA though and it's not expensive in the context of a hunt subscription.


----------



## VoR (22 October 2012)

arizonahoney said:



			I think so - it's a very economical way of getting liability and personal injury insurance and shows that you are supporting hunting and rural issues...
		
Click to expand...

Sent my cheque off yesterday for that very reason. Hopefully the economy will soon recover and the CA will have a bit more confidence to take the cause on!!


----------



## combat_claire (23 October 2012)

The more members the CA has the more influence it can bring to bear when lobbying parliament. Just look at the RSPB, National Trust etc.

When you also consider the insurance for not only being on the hunting field but involved in hunt events it is vital that everyone is a member. 

The Fitzwilliam have always asked for proof of membership when renewing subscriptions for as long as I have been hunting and we have one of the highest rates of CA membership in the country.


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (23 October 2012)

I was under the impression that anyone who subscribed to a hunt had to be a member of the CA mainly for their third party insurance. 

We do in Dorset.


----------



## Goldenstar (23 October 2012)

It is with ours.


----------



## MilosDad (24 October 2012)

Its a way of guaranteeing that third party insurance is carried.  We check all our subscribers against CA membership.  I carry my own third party liability but still support CA as it keeps the hunt safe


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (25 October 2012)

Just like BASC Membership for Insurance for Shooting.


----------



## cptrayes (25 October 2012)

Surely the insurance thing is a red herring? Most people will be insured anyway, either on horse insurance or house insurance or membership of other things. Is it not just a way of  making sure that everyone who is out supports field sports, so that when you "accidentally" find a fox and the hounds chase it, you know that no-one in the field will report you? Since I'm aware of four hunts which regularly hunt fox then I am not surprised that CA membership is being demanded.

How long has CA membership been a requirement? I hunted with three (two famous name) fox packs in the 80's and none of them demanded it then.


----------



## xloopylozzax (25 October 2012)

I have neither horse insurance or anything else. Its the best way to get public liabilty insurance, not to mention, if you are taking part in a hunt, surely you want it to continue, so supporting the CA goes a long way to helping this.

back in the 80's there wasnt the blame/insurance culture there is now. Nor the need for reform!!


----------



## cptrayes (25 October 2012)

But I want to hunt trails, legally, not foxes, legally or illegally

Are fox hunts now saying that no-one is allowed to hunt with them over a trail unless they also support hunting live quarry?

I think you will find that the cheapest way to get full 3rd party insurance is to take a non-competitive membership of British Dressage, not join the CA.


----------



## L&M (25 October 2012)

Our pack also asks for you to be a member of the CA, and assume for 2 reasons:

- Third party insurance

- To donate funds to fight for repeal.

We are not asked for 'proof' that we are members, but I do wear my CA badge on my hacking jacket when autumn hunting.

I am a little sceptical about the benefits/workings of the CA, but do not begrudge my mebership as is worth it for the insurance alone.


----------



## Countryman (26 October 2012)

cptrayes - yes that is in fact precisely the policy of our hunt and, I suspect, most others. They do require supporters to support the return of live quarry hunting. 

Specifically it's made very clear that "all followers are expected to be fully committed to repeal of the Hunting Act"


----------



## xloopylozzax (26 October 2012)

^ surely thats courtesy. Im not being funny, but you are joining the HUNT to ride across otherwise private land. You are taking advantage of the hunt jumps (they dont just appear!), of the fencing that is repaired by hunt members, and the hospitality of the farm, which the hunt work with.

If you arent committed to repeal, why are you hunting? Go on fun rides and the like instead IMO


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (26 October 2012)

cptrayes said:



			Are fox hunts now saying that no-one is allowed to hunt with them over a trail unless they also support hunting live quarry?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I guess they are - and you can choose whether you want to hunt with them and accept that, or make your own arrangements to access private land for your riding pleasure. 

Hunts (the clue is in the name) are there to fulfil hunting live quarry - other than bloodhound packs/clean boot. The current practice is forced and unwanted. They expect those taking advantage of the facilities they offer to also support their reason for being - which involves repeal of the Hunting Act. 

Perhaps you would prefer to do sponsored rides or endurance instead - then you wouldnt be tainted by association with such nasty thoughts as hunters actually hunting....?


----------



## combat_claire (26 October 2012)

I don't think hunts have ever made it a secret that they are working towards achieving repeal of the Hunting Act and that they expect their members to follow suit by attending demonstrations, fund raising/being a member of the Alliance and involving yourself in election work. Nor is it unreasonable to expect that members carry suitable insurance specifically aimed at country sports participants. 

As I said before our pack has asked us to be members of the Alliance since at least 2003 (when I joined) and probably long before that too.


----------



## tractor (26 October 2012)

Our hunt does too. For all the reasons above, but it is VERY useful for insurance. 

One of our hirelings has stringholt and managed to "kick" a police car & damage the lights and back panel - CA insurance covered it. 

Friend got kicked last year (horse in front fly bucked and caught her wrist) - rider of kicking horse wasn't insured and ended up almost going to court over it....CA insurance would have covered it.....

If you're insured elsewhere then fine, but for those that aren't it's probably the cheapest way of getting a lot of insurance!


----------



## Judgemental (26 October 2012)

I must admit to being something of a 'fence sitter' on this one.

Interestingly the CA have some very attractive discounted membership offers available:https://www.countryside-alliance.org.uk/ca/join.php

Membership options
Promotion Extended  Join for Half price!

Join us now and you will get the best membership and insurance package around at half price.

Regardless of how you pay you will get a 50% discount, for new members, for the first year.(Excludes NI and R.O.I)

The prices below are half price.

As part of your membership you will get access to a dedicated team of firearms experts, you will receive a weekly email newsletter and out quarterly Countryside Alliance magazine to keep you updated on our work.

If you would like to renew your membership please call us on 0207 840 9300.
Half Price Offer

The prices below have already been discounted by 50%
Category	Description	Full price	Offer price
Full Single 	Membership for one adult. 	
£60.00
	£30.00 	Join now
Full Joint 	Membership for two adults with the same address. 	
£88.00
	£44.00 	Join now
Family 	Membership for up to two adults and their children with the same address. 	
£99.00
	£49.50 	Join now
Under 25 	Membership if you are under 25. 	
£18.00
	£9.00 	Join now
Gold Single 	Membership for one adult with enhanced member benefits. 	
£209.00
	£104.50 	Join now
Gold Joint 	Membership for two adults with enhanced member benefits. 	
£260.00
	£130.00 	Join now
Full Single Senior 	Membership for one adult aged 65+. 	
£32.00
	£16.00 	Join now
Full Joint Senior 	Membership for two adults with the same address, one of whom must be 65+. 	
£52.00
	£26.00 	Join now
Gamekeepers 	Membership for Gamekeepers. 	
£32.00
	£16.00 	Join now
Trade 	Includes membership for two adults. 	
£88.00
	£44.00 	Join now

Syndicates, clubs or any group of seven people or more can join at half price for just £22 per person for the first year. In the second year it will be full price, now just £44 per person. To join as a syndicate member or if you'd just prefer to join over the phone, please call us on 0207 840 9300.

For further information on the member benefits for each category please click here.

Please be aware that your membership and insurance will not be valid if we do not have your


----------



## JanetGeorge (29 October 2012)

cptrayes said:



			How long has CA membership been a requirement? I hunted with three (two famous name) fox packs in the 80's and none of them demanded it then.
		
Click to expand...

Well since the CA has only been in existence since 1998, that's not surprising.  And of course hunts still had their heads up their bums when it came to recognising the threat!  But MOST hunts had a requirement for hunt committees to support the Campaign for Hunting from about 1995 - and most - by then - were also requiring British Field Sports Society membership!




			But I want to hunt trails, legally, not foxes, legally or illegally

Are fox hunts now saying that no-one is allowed to hunt with them over a trail unless they also support hunting live quarry?
		
Click to expand...

I jolly well hope so!  If you only want to follow trails - and don't support the repeal of the Hunting Act - then you wouldn't be particularly welcome at any foxhound pack I know!  Even the Draghound/Bloodhound packs tend to include a LOT of people supporting the repeal of the Hunting Act - so I#'d keep your views on foxhunting to yourself there too!


----------



## Judgemental (31 October 2012)

Clearly being part of a central organisation helps to bind one into a unified movement of solidarity and a sense of  esprit de corps.

The various insurance packages that come with membership are extremely useful .

When your horse kicks whatever ( yes I know your horse has never so much as lifted a leg) and the secretary rides up and inevitably asks if you are a member of the CA, you know that the problem will be resolved in much the same way as a car accident.

At least I assume that to be the case?


----------



## oakash (31 October 2012)

Does anyone know the rest of the wonderful poem that goes (something like):

" You can break a farmers fence down, and kick a hound or two, but never ever never....."

and I forget the rest!?


----------

